# Charlie Moore does Tampa for Snook



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Thats cool, though charlie is a little obnoxious for me....hes also alot taller than I thought.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

whens the show on and wut channel espn2?


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

When they post the schedule we'll make an announcement. It comes on ESPN2, saturday mornings at 7:30.


----------

